# Unterschrift auf Webformular



## AIKler (17. August 2016)

Hi Leute,

mich hat mal wieder eine Herausforderung ereilt.

Ich soll eine Webseite erstellen, welche meine Eingaben erfasst und 
- in eine Datenbank speichert. -- Soweit ja kein Problem. 
- ein PDF erstellt und dieses dann an Emailadressen versendet. -- Ist ja auch locker machbar.

jetzt kommt aber das Problem. 
Unterschriften!!! 
Die des Schreibenden  ist auch kein Problem. Die kann ich per LogIn auf das Dokument setzen (.png) in eine PDF. 
Jedoch die des "Kunden"???

Hat einer da eine Idee dieses Umzusetzen?
Wäre für Denkanstöße sehr dankbar


Zum Thema habe ich auch schon gegoogelt. Leider keine wirkliche technische Lösung gefunden. 
Das Thema Rechtssicherheit ist bekannt und soll hier wenn möglich nicht groß Ausdiskutiert werden.
Ich Poste das ganze jetzt mal unter Java-Skript. Eine direkte Umsetzung mit PHP ist denke ich ausgeschlossen. Sollte der Artikel falsch eingeordnet sein, darf er gerne Verschoben werden. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## SpiceLab (17. August 2016)

AIKler hat gesagt.:


> jetzt kommt aber das Problem.
> Unterschriften!!!
> Die des Schreibenden ist auch kein Problem. Die kann ich per LogIn auf das Dokument setzen (.png) in eine PDF.
> Jedoch die des "Kunden"???


Dazu müsste der Kunde zunächst mal seine Unterschrift digitalisieren (Scannen und im Bild- oder PDF-Format speichern).

Gffs. genügt es, diese mit dem Formular via <input type="file"> hochzuladen.

Doch was, wenn er überhaupt keinen Scanner besitzt, um seine Unterschrift zu digitalisieren?


----------



## AIKler (17. August 2016)

Ich glaube ich hatte da noch einen Punkt vergessen zu erwähnen 

ich dachte da an eine Unterschrift auf einem Touchgerät (Touch-Lap-Top, Tablet ...)


----------



## SpiceLab (17. August 2016)

AIKler hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube ich hatte da noch einen Punkt vergessen zu erwähnen
> 
> ich dachte da an eine Unterschrift auf einem Touchgerät (Touch-Lap-Top, Tablet ...)


Kann zwangsläufig auch nicht jeder sein eigen nennen


----------



## ComFreek (17. August 2016)

Das lässt sich durchaus mit <canvas> und den Events touchstart, touchmove, touchend realisieren. Solange du aber keinen richtigen Eingabestift mit Spitze hast, bezweifle ich, dass man damit akzeptable Unterschriften hinbekommt


----------



## jeipack (22. August 2016)

Schau mal hier: https://www.pandadoc.com/

Über diese App habe ich auch schon Verträge "unterschrieben", nutze die App aber selbst nicht.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. August 2016)

Hi,
heir ein paar Plugins für Unetrschriften per javascript:
https://github.com/szimek/signature_pad
https://github.com/thomasjbradley/signature-pad
https://github.com/brinley/jSignature

Grüße


----------

